#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Cursus Arabisch voor beginners

## ISA studentenvereniging

De Quran, het Boek van Allah, dat geopenbaard is als leiding en barmhartigheid. Een Boek dat de mensheid toespreekt in de zuivere Arabische taal, dat nooit vervangen kan worden door een andere taal. Het kunnen lezen van de Quran is een belangrijke vaardigheid voor iedere moslim. Gezien niet elke moslimstudent hiertoe in staat is, besloot ISA te starten met de cursus Arabisch voor beginners, waarmee de fundamenten voor deze vaardigheid gelegd moeten worden. Na het afronden van deze cursus kan je doorstromen naar Arabisch voor semi-gevorderden waarbij je je woordenschat nog verder uitbreidt en je verdiept in de taal van de Quran. Deze tweede cursus kun je ook volgen als je via andere wegen al Arabische lessen voor beginners hebt gevolgd.

Heb je de Quran altijd al in de oorspronkelijke taal, het Arabisch, willen lezen, maar beheers je de taal niet? En weet je niet waar te beginnen? Dan is dit een ideale kans! Aan het begin van de cursus Arabisch voor beginners ligt de focus voornamelijk op het kunnen onderscheiden van de Arabische letters en de klinkers. Naarmate de cursus vordert, verplaatst deze focus zich naar het lezen en herkennen van woorden. Gedurende deze lessen worden het alfabet en de woord- en zinsopbouw behandeld, wordt jouw woordenschat uitgebreid en wordt er geoefend met teksten uit de Quran. Deze cursus duurt acht weken, elke week n les, op de Vrije Universiteit.

Beheers jij het Arabische alfabet al maar wil je de grammatica leren? Dan kun je je aanmelden voor de cursus voor semi-gevorderden, meer informatie is op de website beschikbaar.

https://www.svisa.nl/arabisch/

----------


## ISA studentenvereniging

De cursus is helemaal vol! Hou onze site Home - Islamitische Studentenvereniging Amsterdam in de gaten voor meer informatie over wanneer de cursus opnieuw wordt aangeboden!

----------

